# Anybody breed squirrel monkeys in uk??



## ItsExiled

hi I'm looking for a breeder of squirrel monkeys in the uk!
also i don't want anybody saying that i shouldn't get a monkey because i have researched them for about 2 years and even kept one before in a another country so no time wasters please!!!

thanks in advance
:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

SmexyReptilez said:


> hi I'm looking for a breeder of squirrel monkeys in the uk!
> also i don't want anybody saying that i shouldn't get a monkey because i have researched them for about 2 years and even kept one before in a another country so no time wasters please!!!
> 
> thanks in advance
> :2thumb:


Can you tell us what your research has told you please? There is a part of your post that contradicts your knowledge I'm afraid. 

There are breeders of Squirrel Monkeys but they tend not to publicise that fact.


----------



## 1b3

*Bird mags*

I've heard monkeys can bite a lot but you'll have heard that too s'pose. Bird magazines sometimes advertise them, so could be a place to start.


----------



## lukendaniel

if you can prove to me you know what your talking about i can get one at £9k although i would only really get it if you had others


daniel


----------



## ItsExiled

Zoo-Man said:


> Can you tell us what your research has told you please? There is a part of your post that contradicts your knowledge I'm afraid.
> 
> There are breeders of Squirrel Monkeys but they tend not to publicise that fact.


pm'd you


----------



## sn8ks4life

why would u have to of researched em for two years if u already had one? or was it someone elses u were looking after? what they like? ive always wanted one but never gonna get one, im getting a barn owl soon hopefully thou


----------



## ItsExiled

sn8ks4life said:


> why would u have to of researched em for two years if u already had one? or was it someone elses u were looking after? what they like? ive always wanted one but never gonna get one, im getting a barn owl soon hopefully thou


i was looking after a friends for the weekend OMG it was quality mate:2thumb: and ever since then I've just been researching them and trying to find breeders and never found any!!


----------



## C-reps

There are a few specialist marsupial forums if you have a look online. However most breeders are very selective, and won't get in contact unless you really impress them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Looking after someone's pet Squirrel Monkey for 2 days isn't expeience of keeping them unfortunately, certainly not experience of keeping them as they should be anyway! 

In reply to your PM, I'd say there is still a lot to learn before getting into keeping these specialised animals. And they certainly don't need bathing daily, this would actually damage their hair. Their diet should be more complex & varied than insects & fruit also.


----------



## ItsExiled

Zoo-Man said:


> Looking after someone's pet Squirrel Monkey for 2 days isn't expeience of keeping them unfortunately, certainly not experience of keeping them as they should be anyway!
> 
> In reply to your PM, I'd say there is still a lot to learn before getting into keeping these specialised animals. And they certainly don't need bathing daily, this would actually damage their hair. Their diet should be more complex & varied than insects & fruit also.


ok thanks for you help !! back to the researching for me then! ill contact you again when i have learned more!

thanks for all your help:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

SmexyReptilez said:


> ok thanks for you help !! back to the researching for me then! ill contact you again when i have learned more!
> 
> thanks for all your help:2thumb:


I don't keep or breed Squirrel Monkeys by the way, though I have experience in keeping Marmosets.


----------



## animalsbeebee

God knows where the 9k price tag come from,the last one for sale was advertised for approx 3-3500,or is the price for a pair!
It was definately not a scam either.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

animalsbeebee said:


> God knows where the 9k price tag come from,the last one for sale was advertised for approx 3-3500,or is the price for a pair!
> It was definately not a scam either.


Would say it was a scam for definate...Unless its a pair.Even then it would be top notch.
There are young males availiable at the moment.
But there would be no chance of any of them going to be a pet for someone.
They would only go to form a trio or a pair or in with a large group.
Think your chances of getting a single is very slim..
They do require a proper varied diet and a fair amount of space.


----------



## bloodpython22

When we kept a number of primates we had a trio and I would not advise keeping them if you are wanting a pet type monkey , there are much better pet primates to keep but that's just my 2cent worth


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

bloodpython22 said:


> When we kept a number of primates we had a trio and I would not advise keeping them if you are wanting a pet type monkey , there are much better pet primates to keep but that's just my 2cent worth


Good point although i dont think any primates make a good pet.
But yes a trio is the way to go.
Finding them is another matter.
Always solo males unless somebody is selling as group.
Ours interact with us really well.
On thrre terms.


----------



## bloodpython22

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Good point although i dont think any primates make a good pet.
> But yes a trio is the way to go.
> Finding them is another matter.
> Always solo males unless somebody is selling as group.
> Ours interact with us really well.
> On thrre terms.


Oh no I was not advising keeping primates as a pet was pointing out that if the
Bloke was looking to keep monkeys there is probly a better primate to start with and keep ,,,my squirrels were a pain in the butt we could not go near them and would not tollerate any interaction,then one of the females killed the other female so we moved them on to a zoo in the midlands that had a nice troop.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

bloodpython22 said:


> Oh no I was not advising keeping primates as a pet was pointing out that if the
> Bloke was looking to keep monkeys there is probly a better primate to start with and keep ,,,my squirrels were a pain in the butt we could not go near them and would not tollerate any interaction,then one of the females killed the other female so we moved them on to a zoo in the midlands that had a nice troop.


No probs mate understand.
You do tend to get the odd nasy female.
Just like with humans.lol


----------



## James Morss

ItsExiled said:


> hi I'm looking for a breeder of squirrel monkeys in the uk!
> also i don't want anybody saying that i shouldn't get a monkey because i have researched them for about 2 years and even kept one before in a another country so no time wasters please!!!
> 
> thanks in advance
> :2thumb:


Sick ****


----------



## Malc

James Morss said:


> Sick ****


What the point in posting that comment on an 11 YEAR old thread....


----------



## James Morss

Malc said:


> What the point in posting that comment on an 11 YEAR old thread....


Says a guy replying to an 11 Yr old thread. SMH.. 

You know what narcissism is?

Twat


----------



## Malc

James Morss said:


> Says a guy replying to an 11 Yr old thread. SMH..
> 
> You know what narcissism is?
> 
> Twat


 Technically I was replying to a post (your post) only minutes old..... Now whos a twat !!


----------

